# Retavase



## Melody Morland CPC (May 6, 2009)

I have not coded or billed E/R facility services before, but have been asked to help out with an E/R that has undergone major staff changes.  One of the issues they have is Retavase, and if it is cost effective to stock it.  So far I have found the HCPCS code to be J2993, and that it is administered IV over a period of 2 minutes, then 30 minutes later another 18.1 mg is administered IV over a period of 2 minutes.  My uncertainty is will the E/R bill for the Retavase J2993 times 2 and the IV administration times 2?  Any help on the coding of this would be much appreciated.
Thanks
Melody


----------



## jerseygirl66 (May 9, 2009)

Whether to bill two units of J2993 would depend on the dosage of each infusion.  The HCPCS code states J2993 is for 18.1 mg.  You would need to check the dosage administered to determine the correct amount of units.  Whether to bill the IV infusion twice would depend upon whether the IV was removed and replaced (unlikely), in which case you would bill X2 or simply left in, in which case you would only bill once (more likely).  Read documentation carefully to abstract above information.


----------

